# Does my passport need to be submitted with Partnership Application?



## ConfusedKiwi (Nov 12, 2009)

Hi All,

Does anyone know if NZ Immigration requires passports to be submitted for the Partnership application or is a certified copy sufficent? 

I need to get the sponsorship form signed by a Lawyer and i was hoping to get a passport signed to submit with my application but cannot find anywhere that advises if a certified copy is sufficent or if both of our passports need to be submitted with the application.

Does anyone know how long the application takes? I hate the idea of having no passport for a long length of time.

Thanks


----------

